# Partitioning Of Sdcard-Ext



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I have been searching for quite some time...hopefully someone can point me into the right direction.

I want to be able to take my sdcard-ext and split into 2.

(1) 8gb fat32 partition so my phone could use it for normal everyday things
(1) 8gb ext2 or ntfs partition, so I can store files larger then 4 gb

I know how to do the partitioning of teh card on a pc, but tryign to figure out so that these both can be mounted and readable on the phone.

Is this possible?

Any help or guidance would be appreciated...thanks!


----------



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

wow, I can't believe i'm the only one with this question.....


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I think you can format sd in recovery. Not sure what size options it gives you as ive never had empty sd to test on. Or cause. But see format as an option. Always thought of it as being more for speed on older devices or to move apps though before os handled...


----------



## coreywilner (Oct 25, 2011)

*deleted*


----------



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

I know you can format in recovery...formatting is not the issue. The issue is mounting the 2nd partition.

Any suggestions how to mount that 2nd partition? Im assuming once mounted....you can see the mount in astro and es File explorer.

I fiddled a little with the adb shell, but don't know too much about mounting etc in linux.


----------

